# 189 Visa Processing Time



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi friends,

I lodged my 189 Visa application on 13 Nov 2015 and still I have not received any update. In the ImmiAccount the status is mentioned as 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.' I finished attaching all the relevant documents except medicals by 18 Nov 2015. (This was before the major system maintenance on 20-21 Nov 2015.)

I didn't do the medicals for any of the family members since my wife is 7 months pregnant and will not be able to do the X-ray. I am waiting until a CO is assigned and asking me to do the medicals to inform him about this with a certified letter from the obstetrician and tell the CO to hold my application until the child is born. Then I am planning to update DIBP by submitting a Notification of changes in circumstances with the Birth certificate and Passport for the new born.

Therefore, getting a CO assigned for my case is crucial for this communication to happen. I am bit worried why it has taken so long to get a CO assigned since most of my friends got a reply within 3-4 weeks after lodging. I read that the Skilled migration visa processing time for 189 is 3 months but I wonder why it got delayed for me. I can think of few reasons to why:


Due to the major system maintenance
Due to Christmas and year end holidays
My doc list being bit long (There were 34 docs in total for all 3 applicants.)

Do you think that the above may be the cause or could it be something else that I should worry about? Appreciate if any of you can share your experiences/thoughts, especially if you also have lodged your applications during this time frame.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
nvh


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nvh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application on 13 Nov 2015 and still I have not received any update. In the ImmiAccount the status is mentioned as 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.' I finished attaching all the relevant documents except medicals by 18 Nov 2015. (This was before the major system maintenance on 20-21 Nov 2015.)
> 
> ...


Hi nvh,

Generally CO gets assigned within 28 days, however, it has also been noticed in some case that it takes more than that. I would suggest you to wait for a week as DIBP staff will be back to work from Monday onwards.

If still CO not gets assigned to your case, then I would suggest you to call DIBP on their general enquiry number and ask if they have received the application and your docs are accessible to them.


All the best


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

As you've said, the service standard is 3 months for a 189 visa, so I don't think you have any need to worry. I've seen some September applicants still waiting for their visas and October/November applicants only recently hearing from COs so I'd suggest you simply wait and try to focus on other things until you hear from your CO.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

i applied 11th aug. still no update...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just be patient and enjoy your time with friends and family.

You have just lodged your Visa in Nov. At-least give them 3 months for processing.

Also kindly don't compare your case with others, as this is very subjective and depends on case to case basis.


*Regarding your Wife's pregnancy*. You may want to go ahead and update DIBP via IMMI account.

Navigate to "_Update us_" section in your IMMI account AND fill this form "_Notification of changes in circumstances_".

*
Congratulations on this Good news!!!*




nvh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged my 189 Visa application on 13 Nov 2015 and still I have not received any update. In the ImmiAccount the status is mentioned as 'This application has been received by the department and will be assessed.' I finished attaching all the relevant documents except medicals by 18 Nov 2015. (This was before the major system maintenance on 20-21 Nov 2015.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly share your time line so that fellow Forum members could share their views.





pareshprince said:


> i applied 11th aug. still no update...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Point : 65 (Claim 10 points of experience)
Visa Loaded: 11th Aug, 2015,
Medical Done: 08th Nov, 2015
PCC Uploaded: 12th Dec, 2015

Application status in immiaccount is "Application Received". still no assign CO or any update. i checked with my previous and current employee for verification but on one contact them.

I called DIBP before 3 weeks ago. they replied me that application under process. and i asked them about any further document so they replied if they need anything then they send email.

Now what should i do?




Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly share your time line so that fellow Forum members could share their views.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try calling them once again next week for any update.

Keep us posted.





pareshprince said:


> Point : 65 (Claim 10 points of experience)
> Visa Loaded: 11th Aug, 2015,
> Medical Done: 08th Nov, 2015
> PCC Uploaded: 12th Dec, 2015
> ...


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

ok sure... i will update this forum when i get any update.

is it ok? if i call them again.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Try calling them once again next week for any update.
> 
> Keep us posted.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> ok sure... i will update this forum when i get any update.
> 
> is it ok? if i call them again.



Yes Sure you can call them. As it's already taken lot of time for your case.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

There shouldn't be any problem in you calling them.





pareshprince said:


> ok sure... i will update this forum when i get any update.
> 
> is it ok? if i call them again.


----------



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

Thank you for your advice and wishes.

Regarding my wife's pregnancy, should I update DIBP now or should I wait until the CO asks me to do the medicals? I'm asking you this because even if I go ahead and fill the Notification of changes in circumstances form, there is no way of providing the certified letter from the obstetrician and asking the CO to hold my application until the delivery.

If you think that it is ok to do so, could you pls advice me how to fill this form?

Name: Select the applicant(s) to which the new information relates. - Who should I select; only my wife or should I include myself as well?
Information which is no longer current: I do not understand what to write here.
Give current information: Same here, no idea what to write.

My plan was to:

Wait until the CO asks me to do the medicals
Submit a certified letter from the obstetrician and ask CO to hold my application until the delivery
After the delivery, submit the Notification of changes in circumstances form along with the BC and Passport of the child
Do the medicals for all the people mentioned in the application including the newborn

Pls let me know your thoughts on this regard.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
nvh



Jeeten#80 said:


> Just be patient and enjoy your time with friends and family.
> 
> You have just lodged your Visa in Nov. At-least give them 3 months for processing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view you *must* update DIBP.

1 - Select your Wife's name as she is Pregnant

2 - At the time of visa application your Wife wasn't pregnant

3 - Mention that your Wife is Pregnant now. Also the apporx. Date when you got to know about her Pregnancy.


Now regarding where to upload the letter from obstetrician do the following, in your Wife's application:

Under "*List of attachments*" section click on the "*Attach more documents*" button and

Evidence Type | Health, Evidence of
Document Type | Other (Specify)
Description | _certified letter from obstetrician regarding pregnancy_






nvh said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Thank you for your advice and wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

Thank you for the clear explanation.

I have a small concern on this. When providing 'Information which is no longer current', I will not be able to say what you suggested as she was about 6 months pregnant when I lodged the application. Based on my previous plan, I was thinking of saying that the number Migrating family members are now 3; not 2. How should I proceed at this situation? Do you think that lodging the application knowing that my wife is pregnant will be a problem?

Appreciate your response on this regard.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
nvh



Jeeten#80 said:


> In my view you *must* update DIBP.
> 
> 1 - Select your Wife's name as she is Pregnant
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have not come across such a scenario.


In my view you should update that your Wife is Pregnant.


*I don't know* that lodging the application knowing that your wife is pregnant will be a problem or not.




nvh said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Thank you for the clear explanation.
> 
> ...


----------



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Friends,

If anybody has a similar experience, pls share your thoughts.
Previously, I got the following reply from 'mgmg' for my post titled 'To suspend or continue EOI due to wife's pregnancy'.

"I think you can continue. Once you get invited and then CO is allocated. You could ask CO to hold the application by explaining your wife's pregnancy. 
Once the baby is delivered, just get the medicals done at the same time, and get them uploaded along with the PCC & the Passport for your baby. So all of you can get grant together."

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
nvh



Jeeten#80 said:


> I have not come across such a scenario.
> 
> 
> In my view you should update that your Wife is Pregnant.
> ...


----------



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Following is the permalink to this post.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...inue-eoi-due-wifes-pregnancy.html#post8119842

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
nvh



nvh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> If anybody has a similar experience, pls share your thoughts.
> Previously, I got the following reply from 'mgmg' for my post titled 'To suspend or continue EOI due to wife's pregnancy'.
> ...


----------



## Tjkhatra (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Paresh,

What's the update on your case as I lodged my application in June 2015 and still waiting for Co to be assigned.





pareshprince said:


> Point : 65 (Claim 10 points of experience)
> Visa Loaded: 11th Aug, 2015,
> Medical Done: 08th Nov, 2015
> PCC Uploaded: 12th Dec, 2015
> ...


----------



## nvh (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Friends,
I am so happy to let you all know that I have been granted visa. I would like to thank you all for your support. As I have gone through many hurdles during this process, I would like to post the steps I took to help anyone like me.

IELTS
====

1st attempt on 28.03.2015: L-8.5, R-6.5, W-7.0, S-7.0
2nd attempt on 30.04.2015: L-9.0, R-8.5, W-7.5, S-8.0

ACS
===

Applied on 08.08.2015: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
Result received on 18.08.2015: Qualification - AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing, Skilled employment - Greater than 5 years and less than 8 years (After 2 year of work experience reduced)

EOI on SkillSelect
===========

Submitted on 19.08.2015: Visa Subclass - Skilled Independent (189), Points - 65 (Age-30, English-10, Education-15, Overseas Experience-10), Included 2 family members
Suspended on 06.09.2015: This is due to wife's pregnancy. I was not aware about the medical requirements (x-ray) when submitting the EoI and thought of delaying getting the invitation. But later understood that I can hold the application until the child is born. Because of this I missed 1 invitation round.
Invitation received on 09.10.2015

Application
=======

Lodged on 13.11.2015: Uploaded docs - Passports, BCs, IELTS TRF, Skill Assessment, PCCs, Degree Certs, Academic Transcripts, Emp Refs, Payslips, Bank Statements, Emp Contracts, Tax Docs, Marriage Cert
Request for more info on 22.02.2016: Form 80, Form 1022 (Requested to submit after the child birth), Form 1399, Medical Exams
Submitted on 19.03.2015 (This is after the child birth, attached newborn child's BC, Passport, Form 1022 and Details of the newborn child as per the application to request email.)
Request for more info on 30.03.2016: Form 815 (This was because of some health concern that BUPA wants to further investigate.)
Submitted on 01.04.2016
Ack for adding newborn on 04.04.2016: Uploaded docs in ImmiAccount on 04.04.2016 - Passport, BC
Request for more info on 06.04.2016: Medical Exam for the newborn
Submitted on 10.04.2016
Granted on 18.05.2016

Regards,
nvh


----------



## Rose14ritu (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello All, 

I have applied for VISA 189 on 2 Mar 2016 , received mail from CO on 12 Mar 2016 to upload the documents. All documents were uploaded on 24th Mar 2016. My Employment verification was done on 25 May 2016. After that i have not received any communication from CO from last March 2016. I have tried to call DIBP , but they also provide the status as assessment under process. 

Can you please confirm any other way to know the status other than Immiaccount . Th status is same from last 5 months.

189 | 233411 || 29/12/2015 - EOI 60pts || 04/01/2016 - INVITED || 02/03/2016 - Visa App || 12/03/2016 - CO Contact (GSM Brisbane) || 24/03/2016 - Health Tests || 14/03/2016 - PCC - Self || || 24/03/2016 - PCC - Spouse & Information Provided || xxxx - Visa Grant || xxxxx - IED


----------



## Leonidas1985 (Sep 13, 2016)

Morning All,

Trust you could give me a time frame.

EOI Points: 65 (Early Childhood)
2 Adults and 1 Child (South Africa)
Visa Application on 05/10/2016
Medicals 19/10/2016 - Not Referred

How long do you think it will take to hear about our PR from the date of the Medicals. I understand it is dependant on many factors, but just to get an idea?

Thanking you in Advance


----------



## lvbntapasvi (Sep 9, 2014)

Leonidas1985 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Trust you could give me a time frame.
> 
> ...


Just to give you a glimpse of my application,

Filed on 27th June 2016
Medicals Cleared on 22nd July 2016
PCC 27th July2016
Call from Australian High Commission, New Delhi on 29th August 2016
Grant 11th Oct 2016

Hope this helps.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

None of the existing cases can indicate the timeline. Every case on its own merit.


----------



## ssdoc (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am a Canadian Citizen and applied for Australian PR through ENS direct entry. 

Can anyone clarify my doubts? 

1. I understand to get Canadian PCC, I have to send my finger prints to RCMP through accredited companies. I would like to know how to get finger prints done from Sydney, Australia. I called Police station to get finger prints but they said Case officer has to send a request and with the request only it can be done. Is this right ? Is there anyway I begin the process the beforehand?

2.Do I have to fill form 80 even If I apply through online ?

Any reply is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance 
SSdoc


----------

